# Johnny Stewart (Hunters Specialties) Customer Service



## prairiewolf

I recently a traded for a Johnny Stewart Gallows call from a member on here and it was missing the carry strap (which I did know of in advance). The strap has a pocket on it to carry the remote also. I figured I could use one of many straps that I have, if I really wanted to carry it with a strap. But I thought I would get ahold of Hunter Specialties and see what one would run me, I figured $10-15.

So I went to their site and contacted customer service by email and asked if I could get a replacement strap, within 1-1/2 hrs I was emailed back saying to provide my shipping info and that I would get a strap at NO CHARGE.

Cant really ask for better service than that !!


----------



## 220swift

*Merry Christmas! *That was indeed very good of them to do.


----------



## youngdon

I agree it was a good deed. Perhaps companies are realizing that a little goodwill goes right to their bottom line.

How do you like the performance of the caller Ed ?


----------



## Rick Howard

Its funny that we are shocked by things like this. Good to hear HS still gets it.


----------



## prairiewolf

So far its nice but havent used it with any volume. I have finally figured out their programming and it seems real easy. It basicalLy has 75 folders and if you want you can put 2 or more sounds in one folder and it will play them all at once mixed. I emptied alot of the folders and will be putting my own sounds in them. I do like the remote better than Foxpro one ,buttons are raised),background is yellow easy to read and I like that it has 16 presets, but I will use only 4 probably. I wanted something larger (louder) than my scorpion so when I go call the open grasslands up here.


----------



## savage12

Good service wish I could say the same thing. I ordered TWO Huntpac chairs from Cornell Hunting Products, got my email saying my card was accepted for $280. A few days went by no email saying its shipped or anything so I give them a call, phone number online is no good. So I emailed them, no response all day or the next so I called (for personal amusement) got the same message number was no good, emailed them again. No response next day either (Friday) So I boiled all weekend over the subject. Called PayPal first thing Monday 12/9 to file a claim and we got one filed, less than 24 hours they had emailed me saying they would ship BY 12/13!!!! REALLY?!?!?!?! I paid you over a week ago and your gonna shaft me another week??? ANDthey proceeded to tell me they phone line is currently down, NO SH!+!!!!! Ugh none the less they will be here sometime next week and their customer service is nothing short of terrible I would not refer anyone to them.


----------



## hassell

Great to hear, slowly but surely more and more are starting to wake up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well good on them and good for you Ed


----------



## glenway

Hunter's Specialties has some great people - actually all of them. As you may know, I conduct a youth hunt event each year and when I mentioned it to pro-staff member, Phillip Vanderpool at a media event, he said he'd help.

A week later I found several large boxes at my doorstep. Inside were hundreds of dollars worth of gear. I was shocked.

The very next day another shipment arrived. Same thing. I couldn't believe it.

It's not only good to know such people, but it's good to support them with our hard-earned dollars, too.


----------



## hassell

Good to hear Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thought I would let everyone know a little more about Hunter Specialties customer service and warranty. I took the Gallows call that I traded for out and had some issues with it, basically it didnt work properly and even froze up on certain sounds and had to be turned on and off. At first I thought it was bad batteries so I changed them and it still didnt function right. I started calling them on last Fri and couldnt get any help, called yesterday and their customer service guy was out, called today (Tues). After 2 calls I finally got the customer service guy and explained the problems, he stated I would have to send the call in, so I asked if I could get an estimate if it was the board (which is what it sounds like) he stated it was under warranty and I told him that I got it used, he said no matter it had a five year warranty and gave me a return RA number. I guess these callers havent been out for over 5 yrs and its good to know Hunter specialties honor their warranties even if you arent the original buyer. I hold no ill feelings to the member that I traded with because we talked about the issues before I called HS and he was willing to pay my original shipping and return shipping if I didnt want the caller, he apparently didnt have these same issues, maybe it was caused in shipping who knows. I just told him let me contact them and see what happens first. All I can say is "GOOD FOR HUNTER SPECIALTIES"

Also , I really like alot of the features the caller has, one of them is its a GPS also and can store up to 16 waypoints. Stay tuned for more reports on the caller once I get it back, lol


----------



## prairiewolf

I got the caller back, well not the caller, A BRAND NEW ONE in the box with everything that comes with them, extra battery tray, adapters for AA batteries and a carry sling that holds the remote. I am in the process of removing some sounds and adding others right now and as soon as I can I will take it calling and give a report on the call.


----------



## glenway

So glad to hear, Ed.

If you'd like to let Hunter's Specialties know that you are pleased, here is a contact email address for Mike Capps: [email protected]

Mike is their public relations go-to guy and I'd bet he'd love to hear from you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow, you can't beat that...let us know how it works Ed...I want a good caller some day....


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks glenway, I will be sure to email them, as I am very pleased with their service.


----------

